# Heat pack in early pregnancy



## Huldra (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi,
I was wondering if it would be ok to use a heat pack on my lower back in early pregnancy? I'm just over 6 weeks. I'm having some af like pain and lower back pain, as well as some pink spotting for the last week. I know it's nothing to do but wait and see how things go (have a scan in a week), but it would be nice to be able to put a heat pack on my lower back...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, as long as its not too hot,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

